# 63cm Six Carbon 3 vs. Super Six



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm considering one of these frames as my first plastic bike, would move parts (mostly DA 7800) from my current custom steel frame. I expect that there's some weight difference between the two, but is there a significant difference in ride quality or stiffness? I'm sure either will be quite stiff enough (I'm about 193 lb), but I don't want to get hammered on rough roads. The Six Carbon I'm looking at is a 2009, and I've found both 2009 and 2010 Super Six frames. The main difference seems to be the larger tapered steerer on the Super, is that significant? Thanks for any tips.

-David


----------



## ajbuilder (May 20, 2008)

The larger tapered steerer will make the front end a bit stiffer laterally. Also, the head tube on the Six is 1.5cm taller then the Super. This puts the rider on the Super in a more aggressive riding position. Know your flexibility/comfort preference before making a purchase. It would be a disgrace to the SuperSix to have to put a high-rise stem on it to get you comfortable, therefore detracting from the beauty of such a capable race machine. Both very nice frames.

I ride a Six Carbon 3. 2010. Just got it last week. Just came off a Reynolds steel bike. LOVIN' IT! Funny, like yourself, I refer to my bikes as my "metal" bike (has NO carbon), and my "plastic" bike.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

ajbuilder said:


> The larger tapered steerer will make the front end a bit stiffer laterally. Also, the head tube on the Six is 1.5cm taller then the Super. This puts the rider on the Super in a more aggressive riding position. Know your flexibility/comfort preference before making a purchase. It would be a disgrace to the SuperSix to have to put a high-rise stem on it to get you comfortable, therefore detracting from the beauty of such a capable race machine. Both very nice frames.


Thanks, I hadn't noticed the -1.5cm steerer on the Super; the regular Six would be a better fit for me, and somewhat cheaper. I don't know about beauty, I think it's disappointing that they didn't take the opportunity to use some more interesting shapes when they went to carbon. The larger frame sizes would look better with more slope to the top tube, too. Some of the technical features are nice, though.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go with the 1.5 headtube and you won't be dissapointed, you can get a deal on Ebay on 09 super six and it's worth it.


----------

